# App für Smartphone



## punkarpfen (16. Februar 2012)

Hi, 
ich suche eine einfache Android App für mein Smartphone, die mir das Navigieren ermöglicht. 
Ich stelle mir das in etwa so vor: Ich gebe die Koordinaten ein und die App sagt mir, in welche Richtung ich wie weit fahren muss (mit dem Boot). 
Was nutzt ihr, was könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Sebastian8686 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: App für Smartphone*

Hallo Punkarpfen,
schau mal hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=231105 da gab es schonmal nen Thema, musste dich mal durch lesen......

Gruß


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: App für Smartphone*

Hi, 
ich wollte möglichst eine Gratis-App, weil ich keine Kreditkarte habe. SOnst wäre die Navionics-App meine erste Wahl. Oder gibt es mittlerweile andere Zahlungsmöglichkeiten? 
Den Thread habe ich mir durchgelesen. Leider scheint aber nichts passendes dabeizusein.


----------



## anbeisser (5. März 2012)

*AW: App für Smartphone*

Keine Kreditkarte  ?

Ich habe mir die Kalixa Kreditkarte geholt welche auf Guthabenbasis funktioniert und *NUR 5€* im Jahr kostet.
Kann Diese mit einer anderen Kreditkarte,per Sofortüberweisung vom Konto und anderen Bezahlsystemen aufladen.
Man kann sich auch sein Gehalt darauf überweisen lassen und jede Geldabholung ,egal wieviel,kostet immer nur 1,75€.

Infos hier: http://www.kalixa.com/de-DE/Guest-Areas/Ueber-Kalixa/Gebuehren/


----------



## BellyEnte (6. März 2012)

*AW: App für Smartphone*

Moin moin,
ich kann dir auch nur die Navionics App ans Herz legen wenn du genaue Seekarten haben möchtest. Wenn du allerdings auf super Navigation auf "guten" Open Sea Maps wert legst, kann ich dir das APP "Locus Free bzw. Locus Pro (4.79Euro) empfehlen. Damit hast du eine super navigation für die Bootsfahrerei. Damit kannst du echt alles machen .. Punkte setzen, Plotten, Vordefinierte Tracks von dir abfahren usw.! Ist zwar relativ Umfangreich das Programm aber nach einigem Üben :m ist alles so eingestellt wie man es haben möchte und alles funzt wie von selbst #6Das beste ist das es sich bei dem Programm um eine On-offline Navigation handelt, also du brauchst nicht permanent mit dem Inet verbunden zu sein, es genügt wenn  du dir z.B. zu Hause über das W-Lan die entsprechende Karte von deinem Seegebiet runterlädst und dann kannst du Offline Navigieren :q Die Seekarten heißen OPEN SEA MAP!!!
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir bzw. allen anderen vielleicht einen guten Tipp geben! So long .. Belly Ente


----------



## ZanderSeifi (9. April 2013)

*AW: App für Smartphone*

ist diese App dann auf English oder dann doch Deutsch?





angler74 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile gibt es die App auch für Android:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=de.kircher.angelfreund


----------

